# UFC fight night Jan. 25



## Doublebase (Jan 18, 2007)

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=EventDetail.fightCard&eid=378

eh....


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 18, 2007)

I guess their trying to hype up rashad now. Its good to see them have Heath Herring fight. He'll add some depth to the HW, like a Buntello (sp) they let go.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 18, 2007)

He has a shot vs Silvia ... interesting heavy weight line up starting to develop


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 18, 2007)

Shit it's free I'm happy about that. I hope Rashad loses, I never really enjoy watchin him fight.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 18, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> . I hope Rashad loses, I never really enjoy watchin him fight.



I second that.  Snooze fest.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 18, 2007)

His last fight wasn't so boring. I think he gets better every time I see him. I can't wait to see him in there against one of the top dogs, could be interesting.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 18, 2007)

Rashad is a reactive fighter ... mostly.  Makes him boring to watch.  He has the potential to be in the top of the rankings, but he'd have to actually fight to do that.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 18, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> His last fight wasn't so boring. I think he gets better every time I see him. *I can't wait to see him in there against one of the top dogs, could be interesting*.


 
Yeah I want to see this too.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 18, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Rashad is a reactive fighter ... mostly.  Makes him boring to watch.  He has the potential to be in the top of the rankings, but he'd have to actually fight to do that.



Which is basically the major malfunction of the UFC as a whole. Tim Silvia is the same way, his gameplan is not to win, but to not lose.  

These next few months will be a shock for the uninformed MMA fan. Rampage and Cro-Cop have entered the building!!


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 24, 2007)

Bump for tomorrow night.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 24, 2007)

Why does Ross Pointon continue to fight?  He's a walking punching bag.  That record is an embarassment.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 24, 2007)

I hope Ed Herman wins. I'm gonna miss this one for a coaches meeting.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 24, 2007)

THese TV events are pretty low budget ... but better than nothing.  I think some of these guys started their journey into MMA with an "I'll work for food" sign on a busy street corner.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 24, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Shit it's free I'm happy about that. I hope Rashad loses, I never really enjoy watchin him fight.




   can't beat free


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 25, 2007)

I never know any of the guys fighting on Fight Nights.  Ive got to work, so maybe when Ill get out theyll be playing a replay.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Jan 25, 2007)

i saw a commericial on tv for one of these fights...nd they showed the two gys face to face with the other nd the one dude leaned in nd kissed the other gy on the lips nd the dude freaked nd punched him in the hed...they said he went to the hospital or somethng...who wus it nd wut happened?  im pretty sure it wus ufc...i could b rong tho


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 25, 2007)

fyredup1286 said:


> i saw a commericial on tv for one of these fights...nd they showed the two gys face to face with the other nd the one dude leaned in nd kissed the other gy on the lips nd the dude freaked nd punched him in the hed...they said he went to the hospital or somethng...who wus it nd wut happened?  im pretty sure it wus ufc...i could b rong tho



That was Heath Herring. I'd do the same thing.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 25, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> That was Heath Herring. I'd do the same thing.



Great clip. You can catch what Herring says afterwards too to an extent.

"It wasnt me. He tried to kiss me on the lips like a homosexual. I'm not gay.


I like Herring b/c of this, but I've never seen him fight. Any background stories?

And yes, most of us wouldve done the same thing. Weird though, even right after the kiss he diudnt look super pissed, just a little aggravated, and the punch didnt look that forceful?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 25, 2007)

goandykid said:


> Great clip. You can catch what Herring says afterwards too to an extent.
> 
> "It wasnt me. He tried to kiss me on the lips like a homosexual. I'm not gay.
> 
> ...




Yeah, he seems like a pretty chill dude, I hope he does well. 

Punches do a lot more damage when you're not ready for it. When you know a punch is coming you brace for it. That  poor dude got caught right on the button.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 25, 2007)

Its on now guys don't miss it


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 25, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Its on now guys don't miss it



I am still at work..


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 25, 2007)

Impressive first round by Franca. He looks like he's out to prove something.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 25, 2007)

on the west coast it doesn't start till 7


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 25, 2007)

Franca's got that same striking style as Parysian. Throws bombs and keeps his hands down, but somehow manages to land more than not and avoids being hit himself. Sweet KO to start the night off.


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 25, 2007)

Heath's looking kinda sloppy


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 25, 2007)

horrible, just horrible. I've seen better sprawls from 8 year old wrestlers .


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah seriously. If O'Brien knew Herring's defense was that poor, he would've trained to end him quick. He had numerous opportunities.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 25, 2007)

Damn man that kick will Crop-Cop's a run for it's money. I guess I retract my statement about Rashad being completely boring.


----------



## the nut (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG, that was a Cro Cop style kick.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 25, 2007)

I was liking Salmon.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 25, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I was liking Salmon.


 
Hope the dude is ok. He wasn't lookin too good after that.


----------



## drew (Jan 26, 2007)

I was expecting a lot more out of Heath Herring. O'Brien had a lot of opportunities to finish the fight, but wtv, he's only 22 years old, he has a lot of time to improve. I give him mad props for beating Heath with only 3 years of training. 

I hope Salmon is okay too. He is a solid fighter.


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Herring was a complete failure un the ufc. IVE SEEN ALOT OF HIS FIGHTS AND THAT HAD TO BE THE WORST. Its like her trained for k1 his whole life.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 26, 2007)

drew said:


> I hope Salmon is okay too. He is a solid fighter.



Yeah that first jumping snap kick was sweet.  Can someone please cut that down and post it.


----------



## Pedigree (Jan 26, 2007)

One of the retarded judges scored the Herring/O'Brien fight 29-28. Are you kidding me? The other two must have been awake and actually watched the fight. They had it 30-27. Some of these judges are freakin' ridiculous! 

The Evans kick to the head was awesome!


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 26, 2007)

Thought Ed Herman did well too - that submission from a choke into an armbar was really well executed.  Even though he was getting killed he still managed to pull it off.


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Yeah that first jumping snap kick was sweet.  Can someone please cut that down and post it.



http://youtube.com/watch?v=JdDOK6s1bVc


----------



## Pedigree (Jan 26, 2007)

I wasn't impressed with Herring's whiney little biatch attitude after the fight. "I didn't come here for no rasslin' match".  You got dominated dude...man up and admit it. O'Brien should have waylayed that big fat biatch with viscious elbows when he had him on the grund. He was too passive, but his takedowns were solid.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 26, 2007)

Pedigree said:


> I wasn't impressed with Herring's whiney little biatch attitude after the fight. "I didn't come here for no rasslin' match".  You got dominated dude...man up and admit it. O'Brien should have waylayed that big fat biatch with viscious elbows when he had him on the grund. He was too passive, but his takedowns were solid.


 
Reminded me of an early Rashad fight. Dominated the takedown game, did nothing while he had him on the ground.... I thought it should have been stood up a few times more that it was. Even though Herring was mounted for 1/2 the fight, O'Brien did absolutely zero damage.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 26, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=JdDOK6s1bVc



no no, in the beginning of the fight when Salmon just jumped up in the air and throw a front kick.  Rashad was 8 feet away from him.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 26, 2007)

OMG Herring sucked balls ... deep!!!!!!

Herring has fought Fedor, Nog and all the rest of the top Pride guys.  Lost to all but that short assed vovchachachyn guy ... but you'd think he'da learned something.

Rashad ... still wish he'd fight more.  Salmon was opening his mouth and extending his jaw ... sticking it waaaaaay out here ... as he both defended and attacked.  His head defense was non-existant.  That KO was a foregon conclusion ... but Rashad was getting owned by Salmon till that KO.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 26, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> no no, in the beginning of the fight when Salmon just jumped up in the air and throw a front kick.  Rashad was 8 feet away from him.



Hah, I remember that. Looked like Tai Chi.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 26, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> Hah, I remember that. Looked like Tai Chi.


Looked like karate kid ...


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 26, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Looked like karate kid ...



Hah, that was totally a "Crane Kick"


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## goandykid (Jan 26, 2007)

HAHA! I missed it, great clip dyl. Quick recap on Herman's fight anyone? Or that guy who beat Ed after the TUf finale's fight?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2007)

Supposedly Herring had a torn MCL


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 27, 2007)

We saw Din Thomas out and about last night, his face looked like the Alps. At least he won.


----------



## fufu (Jan 27, 2007)

I highly enjoyed the Hermes Franca fight.

I like all the fights, it was better than alot of PPV's I have seen.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> I highly enjoyed the Hermes Franca fight.
> 
> I like all the fights, it was better than alot of PPV's I have seen.


 
I agree. I thought it was an entertaining card.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 27, 2007)

IMO the card was garbage. None of the ufc babies could finish except rashad. Hermes is OK, he isnt aggressive enough on his feet, although he does throw bombs.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 27, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> IMO the card was garbage. None of the ufc babies could finish except rashad. Hermes is OK, he isnt aggressive enough on his feet, although he does throw bombs.


 


You should have been on it right? 

They were good matchups, which is all you can ask for on a free event. 

Sorry it wasn't Fedor. 

It's so funny though, the one guy on the card that has fought his career in Pride got O'brienowned.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 27, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> You should have been on it right?
> 
> They were good matchups, which is all you can ask for on a free event.
> 
> ...


Herring was beat up in pride.  HE failed miserably and with nothing left for him there he's trying to get something going in a lessor franchise ... like the UFC.  Obviously he is not off to a very good start here either.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 27, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> You should have been on it right?
> 
> They were good matchups, which is all you can ask for on a free event.
> 
> ...



It was the most boring pro mma card i have ever seen. They had half a retard in salmon throwing flying karate kicks, none of the fighters could finish their fights. And they were all gassed by the end of the first round. YAWWWN.

No conditioning, terrible jiu jitsu. The ONLY thing that was impressive on that card was obrien's takedowns. And he was an incomplete fighter, I mean seriously you take down herring 3-4 times and gain mount for the majority of the fight and all u do is pin him there? No strikes? No looking for a submission while herring is gassed? Garbage.

BTW, i am not a pride nut hugger by any means so stop pulling that card. Herring looked like shit and to be honest I never heard of the guy until 5 minutes before his fight. 

I expected much better fights

and yes, I should have been on it


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 29, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> BTW, i am not a pride nut hugger by any means so stop pulling that card.



Prove it. Almost every UFC thread you come in and talk about how shitty the UFC fighters were/are. You can always count on 2 people to bring negativity to these threads, you and BigDyl. 

And I would love to see you get in the ring.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 29, 2007)

I thought it ended up being a great card. Two nice KO's and a submission. What else can we ask for in a free event?


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 29, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I thought it ended up being a great card. Two nice KO's and a submission. What else can we ask for in a free event?



Hulk Hogan to come in the ring and body slam Ed Herman.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 29, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Hulk Hogan to come in the ring and body slam Ed Herman.


 
 

I'd rather see Brooke Hogan come into the ring and bodyslam Rachelle Leah and then them two go at it.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I thought it ended up being a great card. Two nice KO's and a submission. What else can we ask for in a free event?


 
Apparently fireworks, more KO's, maybe a hot air balloon show, and a high wire act. Oh yeah, and Fedor. If Fedor isn't on the card, it's a shitty card.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 29, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> Apparently fireworks, more KO's, maybe a hot air balloon show, and a high wire act. Oh yeah, and Fedor. If Fedor isn't on the card, it's a shitty card.



Who is Fedor???


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 29, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> Prove it. Almost every UFC thread you come in and talk about how shitty the UFC fighters were/are. You can always count on 2 people to bring negativity to these threads, you and BigDyl.
> 
> And I would love to see you get in the ring.



The only one being negative is you. I said the fights blew, and they did. I offer a different perspective, if you don't like it then why respond. Does it bother you THAT much? your so silly... its kinda cute

and Fedor is not my favorite fighter, you are confusing me and BigDyl or confusing me with someone else because I don't have a favorite fighter. I don't worship fighters, I may be partial to some because of their style but unlike you I don't worship other men.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 29, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> The only one being negative is you. I said the fights blew, and they did. I offer a different perspective, if you don't like it then why respond. Does it bother you THAT much? your so silly... its kinda cute
> 
> and Fedor is not my favorite fighter, you are confusing me and BigDyl or confusing me with someone else because I don't have a favorite fighter. I don't worship fighters, I may be partial to some because of their style but unlike you I don't worship other men.


 
Weak. Go back to the drawing board and come up with something that makes sense. Who is they? I see 4 people that said they enjoyed the fights. Then you chime in about the "UFC babies", how nobody can finish (yet we saw 2 KO's), and the clincher when you admited that you think you could do better.   

You are a snob. Big time. You think just because you are almost a blue belt in BJJ that you know all. Sorry dude. You don't.  

And then you make the king of all assumptions by saying I worship other men. Backing up your bullshit with assmuptions. Nice work tool.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 29, 2007)

:bounce: 

Hmm, I cant believe IM doesnt have a smiley eating popcorn or watching tv...


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2007)

I liked the fights and didn't get bored with them. 

I agree that the guy who beat Herring really should have been trying to clamp into a sub alot of the time, but he still beat him and it was cool seeing him win after Herring was put into the fight to win.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 29, 2007)

Do you know these kids fUnc?
http://www.leehotti.com/


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 29, 2007)

Holy shit, they even have a forum...and its pink.   I cant tell if the site is for it or against it.

I always hated that kind of shit.  Too bad some of the "douche-baggery" occurs in my city.  However, Ive seen NONE of them, blow the camera a kiss while looking "HAWT."


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Holy shit, they even have a forum...and its pink.   I cant tell if the site is for it or against it.
> 
> I always hated that kind of shit.  Too bad some of the "douche-baggery" occurs in my city.  However, Ive seen NONE of them, blow the camera a kiss while looking "HAWT."



Its making a joke about it.  I'm surprised you have never seen that site before.  We've posted it on here numerous times.  I asked fUnc if he knew them because he is from Jersey and wears his hair like them.  Have you seen the orignal thread started on Sherdog?  It is very entertaining.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I asked fUnc if he knew them because he is from Jersey and wears his hair like them.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 29, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> Weak. Go back to the drawing board and come up with something that makes sense. Who is they? I see 4 people that said they enjoyed the fights. Then you chime in about the "UFC babies", how nobody can finish (yet we saw 2 KO's), and the clincher when you admited that you think you could do better.
> 
> You are a snob. Big time. You think just because you are almost a blue belt in BJJ that you know all. Sorry dude. You don't.
> 
> And then you make the king of all assumptions by saying I worship other men. Backing up your bullshit with assmuptions. Nice work tool.



You see you missed my point yet again, its getting really ridiculous having to repost again but I'll do it for you because your special.

I don't care what you or anyone thinks about the fights, IMO they blew. Whether you agree or not do not respond if your going to be a tool about it. No one likes to see a mental retard patient (salmon) getting knocked out, i mean look at this guy 







DERRRRRRRRRRRRRR 

Now as far as the name calling... c'mon dude, grow up a little bit. I know its hard to be the least immature AND open minded but the insults just make you look dumber than you really are. you have potential man.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 29, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Do you know these kids fUnc?
> http://www.leehotti.com/



They are friends of friends and they are all tool bags, as they are made out to be. I hooked up with the kid Jorge's gf for about 2 years before he met her, funny shit


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 29, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Its making a joke about it.  I'm surprised you have never seen that site before.  We've posted it on here numerous times.  I asked fUnc if he knew them because he is from Jersey and wears his hair like them.  Have you seen the orignal thread started on Sherdog?  It is very entertaining.



Why is that your type? 

Go do something productive like brush your teeth

P.S. I'm done arguing with a bunch of miserable married men in the sports forum. It really puts things in perspective 

later "experts"


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 29, 2007)

Salmon actually dominated the first round. Of course, he got caught with a huge kick (It looked like he thought Rashad was going for the leg kick) and got dropped hard. A Highlight KO like that is great for the UFC especially being a free event where a lot of the cheap bastards who don't get the PPV's tune in. However Salmons looks to some (Like a retard) is neither here nor there unless you judge fights based upon the looks of the combatants.

The only fight I got bored watching was the O'Brien/Herring fight as I'm sure most people did. The other two ended in a pretty exciting fashion. I don't know what else you can ask for in a free event with obviously not the best the UFC has to offer. What exactly did you dislike about these fights that IMO were about as good (if not better) than most PPV undercards Func?


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 29, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> Why is that your type?
> 
> Go do something productive like brush your teeth
> 
> ...



No.  

 Get off BigDyl's nuts.  

FatCat not married, me not married, Akira not married.  I wasn't arguing you with you, I was just curious.  Your the one who took it the wrong way. 

Your cool


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 29, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> No.
> 
> Get off BigDyl's nuts.
> 
> ...



"Thank the fuck christ."
-Bad Santa


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 29, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> They are friends of friends and they are all tool bags, as they are made out to be. I hooked up with the kid Jorge's gf for about 2 years before he met her, funny shit



Holy shit, you know of those clowns?  Jesus, I wonder what they think of themselves since they are the laughing stock of the internet.

After reading about "douche-baggery," it is my assumption that they enjoy the publicity.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Holy shit, you know of those clowns?  Jesus, I wonder what they think of themselves since they are the laughing stock of the internet.
> 
> After reading about "douche-baggery," it is my assumption that they enjoy the publicity.



Alot of them are friends of friends. Most of them are huge tool bags, with the exception of one or two. They are all extremely insecure, they wear makeup. They are a disgrace to men it's really pathetic. I love to rip on kids like that at bars, they dont know how to defend themselves, thats why they travel in packs of 50

Jorge's ex makes fun of him and all his friends all the time with me, its great. The kids a celebrity


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> "Thank the fuck christ."
> -Bad Santa


 


I can't believe I slept on this movie for so long. It's friggin wonderful.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 29, 2007)

Who won Herman's fight?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 29, 2007)

goandykid said:


> Who won Herman's fight?


 
Ed "new look shaggy red haired" Herman by armbar in the first.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 30, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> You see you missed my point yet again, its getting really ridiculous having to repost again but I'll do it for you because your special.
> 
> I don't care what you or anyone thinks about the fights, IMO they blew. Whether you agree or not do not respond if your going to be a tool about it. No one likes to see a mental retard patient (salmon) getting knocked out, i mean look at this guy
> 
> ...


 
You have a real short memory don't you. You called them : "UFC Babies" which most people would interpret that as you being a snobby fuck that sucks Pride cock. And most people woud be right. Get over yourself dude. I don't care that you thought the fights blew, thats your opinion and that's fine. What's not cool is you grouping all UFC fighters together and calling them collective babies. It's immature, it's annoying and it's old. 

You don't know me. So don't pretend to be a cool guy and say "You have potential man." I have a great life with great friends, a great job, and a nice looking bank account. You on the other hand have a yellow belt with a few stripes on it and all of the sudden you are God's gift to MMA. Give it up dude. If you have to resort to making fun of the UFC everytime a thread is started, it might be time to re-evaluate your worth. It's getting stale. 

P.S. That mental retard would stomp your goofy ass.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 30, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> No.
> 
> Get off BigDyl's nuts.
> 
> ...


 
Give him a break, he has to make shit up to form a point.


----------



## fufu (Jan 30, 2007)

That's it guys, time for a circle jerk to end all of this argueing.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm done.... oh wait dammit


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 30, 2007)

fufu said:


> That's it guys, time for a circle jerk to end all of this argueing.


 
This is my circle jerk!!!


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 30, 2007)

ROFL, I see my name got brought up like 50 times.


----------

